# NewVXi BlueParrott



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So my old BlueParrott headset got stepped on and snapped the plastic around the headband. So I decided to upgrade to the new B450-XT I must say it is an amazing headset. Here is the list of the features per their website, and I must say they are right on with this.


Advanced noise-canceling microphone eliminates 96% of ambient noise.
VoiceControlTM to answer or reject calls with just your voice.
Customizable Parrott Button for mute, speed dial and more.
HD Voice makes speech easier to hear and understand.
Class 1 Bluetooth delivers extended (up to 300-foot*) range.
A2DP support for streaming audio from Bluetooth devices.
Near Field Communication (NFC) for easy, instant pairing.
Large ear cushion and padded headband are comfortable and durable.
24+ hours of talk time/500 hours (20 days) of standby time per charge.
One-year warranty.










It super comfortable, the ear cushion covers the whole ear kind of like the old 1970's headphones... ok not that big but it does a great job. Also they added padding to the top of the headband so you don't have the metal band pressing down on your scalp. It is larger than the B250 headset, but is much more comfortable to wear.

There are many voice commands you can use with the headset:


Answer – Answers an incoming call 
Ignore – Rejects the incoming call and sends it to voicemail (if available)
What can I say? – Provides a list of available commands 
Pair mode – Puts the headset into pairing mode 
Am I connected? – Verifies that the headset is connected to a device 
Check battery – Checks battery levels in the headset and paired device (if applicable) 
Redial – Redials the last outgoing call 
Callback – Calls the last incoming call (if # available) 
Cancel – Cancels voice command


I highly recommend this headset if you need a new Bluetooth head set.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

An update on this headset. I am really liking it since it does truly provide hands free calls and texting. When someone calls you the headset will state the name of who is calling you, if they are in the contacts list, or otherwise will say unknown caller calling. Then it prompts you to say "Answer" or "Ignore" so no need to touch the buttons on the headset to answer a call. This feature alone is well worth the extra cash paid for it verses the cost of their older model. 

Battery life seems to be real good so far. I had this headset for a week now and still on the same first charge. I can press the "Parrott" button and say "check battery" and it will report to me the battery status of the headset and the phone.

Well that is all I have for now. I will check back in a few weeks and give an update on its durability and total time the battery lasted me before I need to recharge. I will update sooner if anything goes wrong with the headset between then and now.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I need to get away from the little earpieces, I like this.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If the price on the B450 is a bit much the B250-XTS is a very good alternative. It is an updated version of the B250-XT+ The update was the charging port. The XT+ used a proprietary charger, and the XTS uses a micro USB charger.

I had the XT+ and it too is a great headset when it comes to noise cancelation as well as the ability to hear the caller in high noise area's. Mine got broken at my own fault and I seen the B450 and really like all the improvements I seen to the physical design. Now that I am using it I am really enjoying the comfort and quality of it.


----------

